# TC Bone Collector?



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Are these a good choice for my first in-line?

Anybody have a review or info--good or bad?

thx.

GD


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Very good first inline. On the expenxive side but if ya have the money go for it. will last several life times with proper care.

 Al


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info 'Ooper...wasn't sure if having a TV star (Wadell)involved was good thing or bad thing...but what really matters is if the gun performs...it felt good when I shouldered it in the shop


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The way it looks to me is that they took the quick release breach plug out of the pro hunter and put it into an omega. Plus some other changes to the Omgea. And the omega is a great muzzle loader. So they made something good even better.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

They have a lifetime warrenty no questions asked. I have heard of people not cleaning them right away so the barrel rusted and pitted, T/C tok care of it for them.
I know of a fellow that had a spring break in the trigger assembly and they replaced the whole trigger assembly.

Many like the Omgea, I didn't. I found the trigger guard to small for hunting in cold weather with gloves on. Worried I would fire it getting a gloved finger in there. 
How ever they fixed that problem with the Trumph.

I've had my T/C Hawkins for over 30 years and it still works as good as the day I got it.

 Al


----------

